# FSU - Where to live?



## apex (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I am just trying to find a place to live for the fall and I am thinking an apartment might be the thing to do (on campus stuff seems pricey and not very accommodating--especially for graduates)

So, anyone know some good places to live? 

Anyone attending in the fall looking for a roommate? 

Any affordable apartments close to the film school?

Thanks!


----------



## LydiaVance (Apr 2, 2010)

I have been doing a bunch of research on this, and I think the way to go is to rent a condo or townhouse. They seem to have the better deals from what I have found. I desperately want a roomate for when I move down there, and I would prefer to room with someone within the film school.. male or female I really don't care. I think it is a safer bet than finding a roommate on craigslist, which is what I've been looking into.

There is a company called Cascade that has a rooming search. They will call you as places with your requests become available. This is their website: http://www.mycascadeonline.com/


Though I have heard a LOT of different suggestions on where to live in Tally, a film student that is there now told me that the closer you are to the stadium the better. Even though the area might not be super nice, you will basically be living in the stadium. Here is a long discussion on a city-search forum that has a ton of opinions on areas of Tally and apartments to avoid though: http://www.city-data.com/forum...partments-areas.html

Anyway, if you (or anyone else) attending is wanting a film school roomie, PM me. I would love to discuss it. I am pretty terrified of finding a roomie on craigslist so far. I want someone that I know is in a similar situation as me.


----------



## apex (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing those links!  I have also been doing some research.  I still have a lot to figure out and discuss with my family, but I will be in touch!

I still have to officially accept my spot at FSU


----------



## LydiaVance (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey all! Just bumping this thread to see if anybody happens to be searching for a roomie yet. I like having a plan, but I haven't got one yet, so it is making me antsy. Otherwise, anybody found any cheap one bedroom places? 

Thanks, and good luck!


----------



## gradstudent2010 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey guys...any luck with apartment hunting?


----------



## LydiaVance (Apr 23, 2010)

I have actually sort of given up on looking for a place for now. I have had a supremely busy month, and am still waiting to see if there is a way to live with another film student. So until there is a sign that points to yes there, I am kind of doing nothing about housing.


----------

